# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity >  >  WILD Question

## stasik50

If I attempt a WILD, and I enter sleep paralysis, will I see things I don't want to see?

For instance, would I feel a "presence" and all the other scary things associated with SP?

----------


## Darz

Think it depends, some will see or hear others won't even notice they are in it; i'd rather feel the presence  :tongue2:

----------


## Shift

If you do manage to enter sleep paralysis, you may find yourself simply paralyzed. You may also get some hypnagogic/hypnopompic hallucinations like strange visuals, the 'sensed presence' that something (like a cat or something else) is in your room, the feeling that your body is vibrating, spinning, falling, shrinking, etc., or possibly the sensation that there is pressure on your chest or difficulty breathing (this is just a hallucination, if it happens don't worry).

Really it depends. The most important thing is that if you view it positively and anticipate your entrance into a lucid dream, with some fun goals in mind and the visualization of your target location, you should have minimal hallucinations that are mild and not scary in the slightest.

On the other hand, it can be scary to hallucinate since it doesn't often happen to us when we're awake. So, _if you worry excessively_ you might psych yourself out. Just be eager about your successful WILD, and go for it.

----------


## stasik50

Thanks a lot Shift. Today I woke up to try to do a WILD, but I got too scared to go for it when I felt myself spinning.

At lwast you calmed me down enough for me to try it  :smiley: 

Thanks again!

----------


## Ryuinfinity

I love SP! If you like (even a bit) riding rollercoasters, you will love SP! I always get these great sensations like spinning and falling, and once I had HI that I was riding the Behemoth! (The Behemoth is a rollercoaster at Canada's Wonderland near Toronto.)

----------


## FluBB

yeah,
just like everyone else has said, it depends on the person. i usually get SP and then after a little bit i get a crazy feeling i cant even begin to describe. it was scary at first, but now its rather interesting/enjoyable. good luck wilding.

----------


## Shift

I hate rollercoasters, and never get feelings like that. Mostly, I get the 'vibrations' or buzzing people talk about, sometimes I get nothing at all. Just keep all this in mind, stay excited and positive, and you'll be into your lucid dream in no time.

----------

